# Importante: precauciones sobre flybacks



## mati_23 (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola, aquí quería darles algunas advertencias y problemas basicos de un flyback

Cuidados y advertencias al desmontar y manipular un flyback:

1: Siempre descargar el flyback con un destornillador correctamente aislado y conectarlo con un Aquadag o chasis metálico si no se descarga el flyback la sorpresa puede ser extremadamente desagradable una descarga de unos 20 kV hasta 50 kV sin problemas ¡:

2: Jamás mantengan encendido el televisor  mientras se manipula el flyback, peligro de shock eléctrico de 40 kV o mas aun ¡:

3: Si el flyback se revienta (su condensador azul interno) desmóntenlo con mucho cuidado ya que éste condensador es electrolitico

4: Cuando se descargue el flyback traten de aislar su chupón para evitar una carga accidental del mismo.


----------



## ciri (Dic 5, 2007)

mati_23 dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> aki keria darles algunas advertencias y problemas basicos de un flyback
> 
> ...



Te pasó y quedaste asustado?. por eso las advertencias?


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 5, 2007)

no ami nunca se me a reventado un flyback tampoco e recibido uuna descarga electrica si hubiera recivido una no estaria escribiendo esto


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 5, 2007)

Yo teng un amigo que si le paso. Le salto una descarga eléctrica desde el chupón al destornillador (yo estaba al frente de él). El brazo le quedó doliendo bastante minutos. y yo de la risa casi me muero.


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 5, 2007)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Yo teng un amigo que si le paso. Le salto una descarga eléctrica desde el chupón al destornillador (yo estaba al frente de él). El brazo le quedó doliendo bastante minutos. y yo de la risa casi me muero.



oye ke feo reirse de algo tan peligroso eso no se ace


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 5, 2007)

Compañero mati recuerda que el ser humano disfruta de la desgracia ajena.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 5, 2007)

[quote="mati_23
oye ke feo reirse de algo tan peligroso eso no se ace
[/quote]

Vos, ¿núnca te reiste de otra persona?


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 5, 2007)

si me e reido de alguen pero no por algo tan peligroso aunke igual es chistoso


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 5, 2007)

Hombre. El flyback estaba casi descargado (digo casi porque estubo un buen rato desconectado el TV, teníamos 15 años y recien empezábamos con la electrónica) Fue por eso que solo le hiso una descarga bastante alta como para que le tomemos respeto al flyback.


----------



## Apollo (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Como dato extra:

El Fly-Back es un Auto-transformador, y como todo transformador. *NUNCA *queda cargado con ningún tipo de voltaje ni corriente al estar apagado el equipo, en le caso de los chupones, la descarga proviene del cinescopio. El cuál puede mantener sus 10 o 15KV (Dependiendo del tamaño del mismo) Hasta por 3 o 4 días necesidad de volver a encender el aparato.

Saludos al foro


----------



## leansms (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola, o sea que si se toca la zona vertical del tv sin querer, la parte superficial de la placa , la zona del flyback, no hay riesgo?? los voltios estan en el tubo???


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola gente ,en mis muchos años de servicio ,aun no e conocido a ningun colega que alla tenido un final fatal por su contacto con el chupete del flyback ,Si conosco casos de gente que ha intentado descargar el trc con el equipo funcionando y han quedado bastante adoloridos pero no se murieron ,tambien se de gente que manipulando un tubo supuestamente descargado ,han recibido tremenda descarga en el abdomen ,y han tirado el tubo por los aires ,Por supuesto que no sepa de ningun caso ,no quiere decir que no exista. Creo yo que cuando hablamos de electricidad ,siempre es necesario el buen sentido comun y el respeto por lo que se hace.Por eso antes que miedo ,extremar las precauciones.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 25, 2011)

Pero y cual seria una manera que no sea peligrosa de descargar un flyback o la pantalla o lo que sea... esque me dijeron que con lo que dicen por ahi del destornillador pues puede pasar que la chispa pueda llegar a ti. Si saben de alguna forma que no sea peligrosa, se lo agradeceria. Tambien me dijeron que habia un aparato para descargarlo, pero al parecer dicen que es caro, pero me gustaria tambien saber el nombre de dicho aparato.

Y en un TV ya para tirarlo si le quiero cortar el cable rojo, el que llega al chupon (el de alta tension), se lo puedo cortar con unos alicates? o tamien se corre algun riesgo al hacer eso?


Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola marianoconde22,si el tv esta apagado y desenchufado de la red ,podes cortarlo con un alicate,que tenga muy buena aislacion ,pero este metodo me parece una animalada ,lo que yo practico y que siempre me dio resultado es agarrar un destornillador grande y largo ,de buena marca este lo apoyo contra la campana del trc sobre esa cosa negra que parece oliin, es un recubrimiento de carbon que forma el capacitor interno del trc,una ves que el destornillador esta firme,tomo con la otra mano otro destornillador plano ,de pala y apoyandolo sobre el primero ,deben hacer muy buen contacto ,lo deslizo por debajo del chupete ,al producirse el corto vas a escuchar el clasico sonido de salto de chispa.tambien podes obviar el primer destornillador conectando el segundo ala masa del tubo, de esta manera te queda una mano libre. Este metodo me ha dado muy buenos resultados y lo utilizo hace ya unos casi, 30años.

Saludos.


----------



## leansms (Abr 25, 2011)

marianoconde22 dijo:


> Pero y cual seria una manera que no sea peligrosa de descargar un flyback o la pantalla o lo que sea... esque me dijeron que con lo que dicen por ahi del destornillador pues puede pasar que la chispa pueda llegar a ti. Si saben de alguna forma que no sea peligrosa, se lo agradeceria. Tambien me dijeron que habia un aparato para descargarlo, pero al parecer dicen que es caro, pero me gustaria tambien saber el nombre de dicho aparato.
> 
> Y en un TV ya para tirarlo si le quiero cortar el cable rojo, el que llega al chupon (el de alta tension), se lo puedo cortar con unos alicates? o tamien se corre algun riesgo al hacer eso?
> 
> ...




Hola, no tengas miedo, yo sin ser expero, me fije en youtube, me compre dos cocodrilos y un cable, me hice como un alargue y con esos cocodrilos uno lo enganchaba en el puesta a tierra del tv, y el otro en un destornillador con buena aislacion,  el destornillador lo apollaba dentro del chupete, lo llevaba y solo hacia el ruido de descarga, lo hice varias veces y la primera ves en la vida que lo hacia, no tuve problemas

mira en youtube que explican bien ahi como hacerlo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

amm una duda:
Donde debo meter el destornillador aislado para descargar
 el FLY-BACK???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## arg (Abr 25, 2011)

Yo he tenido 2 experiencia muy feas con fly back, pero por descuido. 
1.- Llegue y tenian encendida una lampara de tubo de 40 watts algo asi no me percate que la tenian encendida con un fly back y que toco el cable y zas lo que tenia que pasar tremendo ma.....zo ese dia me quedo doliendo la cabeza nada mas.

2.- Estaba reparando un monitor de pc, lo enciendo y no se como paso la mano por el chupon del fly y ZAS paso lo que tenia que pasar otro _golpe_ que me lleve me aventó, cai arriba de una silla de plastico la silla se hizo pedazo y quede tirado, me querian llevar al hospital, ya que sentia toda la mano quemada por dentro.

Y eso, ahora lo que hago es abrir tantito el capuchon del fly, y meter un desarmador plano aislado hasta que toque el metal se oye cuando se descarga y después procedo a sacarlo.


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 26, 2011)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Si alguien ha tenido mas experencias buenas o malas y las quieren contar pues bien venido sea   Otra pregunta, el destornillador puede tener la punta imantada? esque la mayoria ya vienen asi....

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 26, 2011)

entonces, el destornillador se pone en el metal que trae el chupon, ahh y si se puede con destornilladores inmantados??? como preguntaba el amigo marianoconde22
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola colegas ...el destornillador puede tener la punta imantada? esque la mayoria ya vienen asi....Si se puede ,solo asegurense que el mango sea grueso de plastico ,cuando mas grueso mas aislacion ofrece a la alta.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 26, 2011)

OK, pero para descargar el FLYBACK, si se debe poner el destornillador en el metal del chupon???


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Abr 26, 2011)

Permiso, me meto en el tema ..... en relidad el flyback no se carga .... como vos decís Mastodonte el que se carga com 15 o 20 kV es tubo de rayos catodicos o trc. Yo desarmé miles de televisores de los viejos blanco y negro de 24 pulgadas valvulares y hasta los mas nuevitos y todos tienen en el tubo un capacitor . Desde ya una abrazo ...


----------



## marianoconde22 (Abr 26, 2011)

y el mango del destornillador que es mejor de plastico o de goma? Muchas preguntas verdad? pero esque es mas bien el miedo a llevarse una descarga... no me gustaria experimentarlo.
Saludos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Abr 26, 2011)

mira agarras un cable atas un extremo en la punta del destornillador y la otra punta del cable la pones en la masa del tubo que sabe ser un cable mallado descubierto y vas introdidiendo el destornillador por debajo del chupete o chupon segun la ciudad en donde vivas se diferencia el vocablo si lo haces hacelo con una sola mano para evitar descargas .....


----------



## cites (May 5, 2011)

perdón  que me meta pero e estado leyendo las cosas que les pasan con las  descargas  yo jamas tuve tal accidente en mi taller y tengo varios años rep  tv   monitores  y hay algo fundamental en el taller para la rep   que es aparte de banco de pruebas y el trafo  de aislacion     es la ESTOLA DE DESCARGA   es muy simple  consiste en 3 resistencias   de 100 hons  de un lado conectado a un cable del otro lado 3 resistencias   mas   con eso  descargo el filtro tanque de la fuente evito problemas  de cargas y descargo el tubo sin chispa sos y nada  cuando procedo a rep  cualquier equipo me la pongo colgando del cuello   y siempre procedo a la descarga  antes de revisar cualquier componente del tv  o monitor a parte de ya ver conectado e tv    el banco y el trafo  de aislacion   
ya mas tu be un suceso como lo que estuve leyendo  lo que describí es básico  en un taller de electrónica    atte  cite​


----------



## rau (May 5, 2011)

a me parese que estan exajerando mucho las cosas, ya que no es la gran cosa esa descarga ni mucho meno riesgosa cuantas veses se me an descargado los condensadores internos del flyback cuando los estaba probando, ademas la capacidad de almacenamiento de corriente es muy muy bajo, anque el voltaje sea muy elevado, es como los magic click.. 
saludos



mario mza dijo:


> permiso me meto en el tema ..... en relidad el flyback no se carga .... como vos decis mastodonte el que se carga com 15 o 20 kv es tuvo de rayos catodicos o trc.  yo desarme miles de televisores de los viejos blanco y negro de 24 pulgadas valvulares y hasta los mas nuevitos y todos tienen en el tuvo un capacitor . desde ya una abrazo ...



amigo creo que lo que desis no es del todo correcto ya que el flyback en su interior pocee un condensador( por lo menos los nuevos) que es capas de almacenar voltajes muy altos 10kv por lo menos, ademas algunos flyback tanbien poseen multiplicadores o triplicadores de voltaje en su interior osea que algo de voltaje almacenan...
saludos


----------



## elbardila (May 5, 2011)

Saludos.
La descarga a travez de nuestro cuerpo no siempre es la misma, depende del grado de aislamiento que tengamos con respecto a tierra, por eso algunos sienten muy fuerte el choque y a otros solo un sacudon.
Yo he sufrido varios corrientazos con el trc y no siempre han sido fuertes, eso si nos hacen ser mas cautos.


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

rau dijo:


> a me parese que estan exajerando mucho las cosas, ya que no es la gran cosa esa descarga ni mucho meno riesgosa cuantas veses se me an descargado los condensadores internos del flyback cuando los estaba probando, ademas la capacidad de almacenamiento de corriente es muy muy bajo, anque el voltaje sea muy elevado, es como los magic click..
> saludos
> 
> 
> ...



Te confundis con los de monitores esos si llevan un capacitor que suele quedar con carga, pero no los de TV, ni los de ahora ni los de antes, y los flybacks llevan un triplicador, los capacitores no estan fisicamente, la resina polister conforma un dilectrico y eso da lugar a los capacitores, y te lo digo no porque se me ocurra, si no por haber habierto una buena cantidad de ellos.....


----------



## rau (May 7, 2011)

como digas yo tengo un flyback que es de tv y si almacena un cierto voltaje despues de estar en funcionamiento, pero bueno para asegurarme que es asi voy a probar todos los flyback de tv que tengo y luego comento los resultados.
saludos!


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Si esta conectado al TRC este es el que queda cargado y no el Fly-Back


----------



## eLBARDOS (May 10, 2011)

Yo tube una experiencia con una pequeña descarga por parte del trc, y con la tele encendida!! Pero solo lo vi como una sacudida apagandose de inmediato la tele(proteccion). Me imagino que ahora las teles de actualidad poseen circuitos de proteccion para todo, con el fin de evitar una desgracia ya sea para el usuario o al tecnico en servicio!. Mi suerte de los Sony wega!


----------



## rau (May 11, 2011)

mmm y se pude saber que hacias desarmando un tv encendido!!!!!?????


----------



## maezca (Ago 18, 2011)

Yo eh visto que los descargan clavando un destornillador en la tierra (el suelo jaj ) con un cable que va hasta otro destornillador con cabeza plana y grueso, este lo meten debajo del chupon y tocan el metal..


----------

